# Crazy dreams a side effect?



## kiss (Jul 25, 2008)

I decided to try Cipralex and have been taking it for a month now. I don't seem to have any side effects with the exception of getting these crazy dreams. In fairness, I've always been a lucid dreamer but these are on a different level entirely. Has anyone else experienced the same?


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

I recently changed medication over to Cipralex and have been having some extremely vivid and wacky dreams. Can't say I'm complaining though, usually I don't dream, or I only have tension dreams (dreams about being in anxiety situations). So I even spend my sleeping hours in a state of Anxiety.

I must say that I much prefer the wacky dreams to the anxiety dreams, I hope it stays like this as long as possible.


----------



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

kiss said:


> I decided to try Cipralex and have been taking it for a month now. I don't seem to have any side effects with the exception of getting these crazy dreams. In fairness, I've always been a lucid dreamer but these are on a different level entirely. *Has anyone else experienced the same*?


Yes, definetly. Cipralex is an SSRI the same as effexor, which is what i'm on. on SSRI's wacky & vivid dreams are heaps common. enjoy them while u can, there amazing, & in my expierience they start 2 happen less and less often as u spend more & more time on the med. when i started on effexor i was having great vivid dreams every nite. now 12 months or so on, i might have (or at least one that i remember) one a week. but again, dnt fear them, there amazing!


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

When I was taking Paxil, the doctor told me beforehand that my dreams would be very vivid. I was like 'whatever', but she was right. When I was on the drug, I remember like all of my dreams from the night in great detail. So I assume this is a common attribute of SSRIs.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I am on Celexa (Citalopram) and the first few weeks I was getting pretty vivid dreaming. Later in the day if I would see something in real life, I would remember my dreams. I don't really remember my dreams after having been on Celexa for 40 days or so now. I wish I still did. They were usually nice dreams. I told my doctor my only side effect from Celexa was more vivid dreaming and he seemed surprised.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Realistic dreams are a part of any antidepressant.


----------



## gordonjohnson008 (Nov 2, 2008)

I think dreaming is related to REM sleep in some way. SSRIs reduce REM sleep 40-85%. MAOIs completely eliminate REM sleep.

(http://www.npi.ucla.edu/sleepresearch/science/1058full.html)
* also in this article: MAOIs have been shown to improve memory, while Benzos have been shown to damage memory

It is common for psychoactive meds to affect dreams or the lack thereof. For instance, a common S/E of benzo withdrawal is vivid nightmares.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I've always had really crazy *** dreams. I didn't notice any difference from when I was on meds or not.


----------

